# 100 Favorites: # 94



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka; *Le sacre du printemps
Pierre Boulez, New York Philarmonic Orchestra, *Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)*










Boulez's _Rite of Spring_ with the Clevelanders was the first version that I ever heard, and it's still my benchmark. I love how it's so lean and intense, the perfect marriage of interpreter and composition. I've never heard another version that surpasses it. The Boulez/NYPO _Pétrouchka_ is also excellent. It vies with Hermann Scherchen's version with the Royal PO as my top choice.

Generally speaking, I find that I prefer Boulez's earlier, CBS/Sony recordings to his later remakes on DG. I suppose I'm unusual in that regard.


----------

